# what kind of car do you drive?



## Josh (Feb 7, 2008)

i have an old 1986 Ford Bronco that was handed down to me from my father. its on it's last leg though  and will probably have to be retired soon.
ill post a photo in the morning...


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've got 2 vehicles a 1981 Toyota 4x4 pick-up that just passed 60,000 miles,
and a deep dark Purple 1992 Chevy Camero RS Ã¢â‚¬â€œ 8 Cylinder Rag-top


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 8, 2008)

1996 Jeep Grand Cherokee (gotta have something to haul the 140lb dog around in. lol)


----------



## PATMAN (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's PATMAN & his PATMANMOBILE! 

It's a 1998 Mercury Mystique. These pictures were taken back in 2002 when it was newer. It still looks good even though I side swiped a tractor trailers bumper once and ran over a deer someone else hit! It just flipped over 100,000 miles a few weeks ago and still runs great. Best thing about it, no car payment!


----------



## cvalda (Feb 8, 2008)

nothing fancy for me... I have a 1999 Grand Caravan (for when it's just me and a couple of kids), and a 2002 Ford E350 XLT (15 passenger van) we call "The Bus".


----------



## JustAnja (Feb 8, 2008)

cvalda said:


> nothing fancy for me... I have a 1999 Grand Caravan (for when it's just me and a couple of kids), and a 2002 Ford E350 XLT (15 passenger van) we call "The Bus".




Kelly could run the bus service for Tortoise Forum road trips!


----------



## Chucky (Feb 8, 2008)

Well, depending on the day and how I feel, I drive the following:

1979 Chevy C-10 Custom Deluxe Pickup
1989 Chevy Astro Van - Bought brand new and it has 289K miles!
1999 Ford Mustang
2001 Ford Mustang GT - This is my reborn again teenager Cruising Car that only has 6K miles on it!


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have a 2001 Black Ford Escape and .........................another bus for the Tortoise Forum road trips! A white 1997 Ford E350 15 passenger van. My daughter and her friends call it the Banshee mobile. That is the name of her soccer team. We got it when at 1 time we had 8 kids. Now I am down to 4 and holding. But the girls love it for the soccer tournaments. I think it gives the team good bonding time.


----------



## Laura (Feb 8, 2008)

Toyota ''pick'em up' truck. 
Tacoma Prerunner.
Green. Extended cab. 

Girls and thier trucks!!! gotta love em!


----------



## Josh (Feb 8, 2008)

right now i have about 354,000 miles on this truck. the transmission has never been rebuilt, though it's finally showing symptoms and will probably have to be replaced soon.
this is my truck high up in the Sierra Nevada mountains.
[img=640x480]http://tortoiseforum.org/attachment.php?aid=360[/img]


----------



## wayne.bob (Feb 8, 2008)

2003 ford torus wagon or 1998 ford mustang.


----------



## swedeheart (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a 97 Jeep Wrangler. It was my "dream car" my entire life, so I was STOCKED when i got it. I still love it, but I'm getting tired of paying $350-400 in gas every month (15 mhp)


----------



## ArkansasKelly (Feb 10, 2008)

Let me see, my baby is a 2002 Ford Ranger Edge with 40,000 miles, black.

2007 toyota rave (30 mpg)
2003 geo tracker 4x4 (farm use)
1960 chevy pickup (in restoration)
1979 silver anniversary TransAm. (in restoration, but SWEET)

ARKelly


----------



## Jentortmom (Feb 14, 2008)

I drive a gas guzzler and it sucks, I have a 08 Expedition EL and the poor thing already has 12K on it.


----------



## Chipdog (Feb 15, 2008)

I drive a 06 Ford F-250. I own an aquarium maintenance company so i need to carry around all that water. In one year I put over 25k on it. Got to love the diesel. Better for the environment also.


----------



## Amy (Feb 15, 2008)

She's a Bute Clark!


----------



## Nay (Feb 15, 2008)

Isn't this a funny thread! 
I drive a 99 F350 diesal PU.Black with a brush guard, and the shield over the windshield, My husband thinks I queer cause I think the extras make look so cool! (I pull a horse trailer so sold my 86 toyota PU) Never took a picture of it, maybe I will now!
Na


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 28, 2008)

You're about to see why I am considered eccentric.. I'm sure there are other names I've been called!

So I'm about a half-bubble off plumb - some agree.. some don't have a clue what that even means.. either way, O.K.

We have my '78 Ford Fiesta Ghia.. for sale  [ have the original window sticker and owners manual ]
'97 Ford Aspire 156M miles
'02 Ford Focus.. V-tech OHC 4.. thinks it's a V6 and get's 32mpg on the road
And my 91 year young Father's '95 Ford Taurus that he left me day after Christmas '06.. with less than 98M miles and 30mpg on the road.

I've had to wait to post this until I got my new TAG.. I know I'm over-the-edge..


----------



## Chipdog (Feb 28, 2008)

how sweet it is....


----------



## Chucky (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh my gosh!!! Way tooooooo much!

I bet people will see that and think...Hmmm, he must be an indian.


----------



## Chucky (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh, I almost forgot, I wish I had the $$$ to get a personalized plate.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 28, 2008)

Chucky said:


> Oh, I almost forgot, I wish I had the $$$ to get a personalized plate.



Don't let deep-pockets Chucky fool ya folks. Tim has a machine shop in his garage [ that's bigger than my house ] where he could make his own personalized *car* if he wanted too!


----------



## tortania (Feb 29, 2008)

I drive a 1999 Oldsmobile Intrigue. I don't have a personalized plate but I do have a bumper sticker that I got many many comments on


----------



## Itort (Feb 29, 2008)

I have a 1996 GMC Suburban for hauling stuff and Dodge Caravan for hauling smaller stuff and a 1997 Equas Abbysinicus Gelding for true green transportation.


----------



## Chucky (Mar 1, 2008)

Redfoot NERD said:


> Chucky said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I almost forgot, I wish I had the $$$ to get a personalized plate.
> ...



Don't know why you keep thinking I'm so rich. Here's my License Plate


----------

